# Most morels you've found at 1 tree or specific area



## mushroom jake

With the season now on us I got to thinking about some of my best finds. Probably my best was in a 30 foot diameter area around a dying elm. We found well over 100. What are your bests?


----------



## Catscratch

We come across similar jackpots once in a while. 100 is probably pushing it but I bet we've found 60+ under one tree a few times.


----------



## FITTYSPENCE

Yeah I found about 50 in one spot around a tree under one of my old deer stands.


----------



## Kbshroom

mushroom jake said:


> With the season now on us I got to thinking about some of my best finds. Probably my best was in a 30 foot diameter area around a dying elm. We found well over 100. What are your bests?


That's what keeps me going. Always knowing the next tree could be the one.


----------



## Kbshroom

My friend and I found around 50
in one area. Definitely best I have ever done


----------



## aadavis422

the most I found was when I wasn't even looking for them. I was at swope park in kansas city playing disc golf and the wind took my Frisbee into the woods. went in to look for it and hit the jackpot!! probably 70 or better. didn't have a bag to put them in so I tied the sleeves of my jacket and went to filling it up. my buddies that I was playing with kept asking if I found my Frisbee or if I needed any help. I was picking as fast as I could before they figured out what was up. needless to say I had to share


----------



## yocham85

Found 80 this year undet one elm in oklahoma


----------



## trotline

I remember it was May 9th and mushroom season should have been over. I was looking for a new place to take my daughter fishing and did a scouting trip to see if the spot I picked would be any good. Grabbed my poles and gear in a bucket, and started the long trek across a field to the river. Strip of woods was along the river and soon as I stepped in the timber I noticed a mushroom. Naturally I looked for more till it got dark, came back the next day and picked a total of 109 in that little strip. Picked the ones I'd stepped in the day before. Big silver maple trees along the river. Been back every year since then and pick a few but never as many as that first time.


----------



## Clint Beed

One time I found like 4. Pretty impressive


----------



## jetcar

A few years back during a so-so year I found 153 under one tree. I had never seen that tree produce before then and it never did afterward - in fact it died right after this big flush and I've never seen another mushroom there, even on good years. The mushrooms were like clones of each other, almost identical in size, age, etc.


----------



## jslwalls

One year I found 18 pounds under two dying elms growing right beside each other. It took me over two hours to pick it. It filled up 3 sacks and I had to call it a day because I couldn't carry anymore. I hope I see that again once more in my life time.


----------



## mmh

mushroom jake said:


> With the season now on us I got to thinking about some of my best finds. Probably my best was in a 30 foot diameter area around a dying elm. We found well over 100. What are your bests?


Wife and I came across an elm where we stopped counting at 125, unfortunately they were all dry and small, clustered into several areas about the size of a Frisbee. Did pick about 6 of good size. Always dream of what could have been.


----------



## dustmight

Near 100 encircling a single apple tree in an old forgotten orchard


----------



## kb st.joe.mo

I think this thread hits the real thrill in hunting morels, what you might get is always the nuts. Even in crappy years you always got the sluggers shot of hitting one. I have not picked one yet this year but I got dreams of bagging one of those trees/spots. I really can't tell you guys the most I have picked on one tree, never thought of counting and when I try I usually lose track. I did get to 144 on one elm 2 years ago, but I know I have done better than that many times. I believe this year is either going to totally suck due to that long warm dry spell we had in mid march, or as I hope going to be a killer with the warm up coming. Hope one of you guys hits a tree loaded with 2000 this year. Its out there somewhere.


----------



## glassman

I don't how big of area y'all are talking about, but I've you a spot that is about 150 yards wide and probably 400 yards long. These pics are 3 Saturdays in a row. A couple years ago. 6 of us picked all day till we just couldn't take it anymore. It flooded the next year and didn't do very good last year, but it's doing pretty good this year, but nothing like that year.


----------



## morchella ed

Between and around one large dying elm and another smaller one about 20 yards away, my lady and I picked up over 120. If only we had waited a few days they would have been a great size!


----------



## Catscratch

glassman said:


> View attachment 199
> I don't how big of area y'all are talking about, but I've you a spot that is about 150 yards wide and probably 400 yards long. These pics are 3 Saturdays in a row. A couple years ago. 6 of us picked all day till we just couldn't take it anymore. It flooded the next year and didn't do very good last year, but it's doing pretty good this year, but nothing like that year.
> View attachment 197
> View attachment 198


In the kindest of words... you suck! 

That is a LOT of mushrooms!!!


----------



## mellowmushiestl

My first year hunting we stumbled along a spot about like the one glassman hit. It was probably 6 years ago along a river, a patch of woods in the middle of a field in a flood plane. Me and a group of buddies picked for a few days straight, never leaving with less than 2 orange sacks crammed full each. The next year the property was half logged. Never been the same since.


----------



## newb87

Today actally, don't have a exact count yet but found 7lbs this evening under one tree dying elm near the river.


----------



## FITTYSPENCE

newb87 said:


> Today actally, don't have a exact count yet but found 7lbs this evening under one tree dying elm near the river.
> 
> View attachment 234


Where you at down south newb87?


----------



## FITTYSPENCE

newb87 said:


> Today actally, don't have a exact count yet but found 7lbs this evening under one tree dying elm near the river.
> 
> View attachment 234


Lol and is that a pistol you carrying while mushroom hunting?


----------



## shroomdawg

mushroom jake said:


> With the season now on us I got to thinking about some of my best finds. Probably my best was in a 30 foot diameter area around a dying elm. We found well over 100. What are your bests?


One of Shroomdawg's favorite sayings is "it only takes one tree!" That usually keeps the Posse looking for awhile longer and sometimes it pays off.

One day way up north Shroom Diggity found a tree that had close to 200 shrooms, my personal best is probably 50-75. Morel Finder found a tree, wait let me back the hell up, we all saw the tree but he convinced me and Shroom Diggity to go check some other trees so we could cover more ground. Well we bought his line of BS and started walking over to the other trees, we looked over at MF'r and we can't see him, so we holler to see if he's finding any and he says a few. That SOB had found the frickin muthalode! Probably a hundred or so shrooms but they were 4-6 grays, I'm guessin over 6lbs under one tree!

I never did trust MF'r but that day he gave me reason by confirming my suspicions. The boy's good, real good, nah he's sneaky good!


----------



## mushroom jake

Some amazing finds everyone! That's what keeps me going. If you're getting skunked just remember the expression "1 tree can make a season". You may not find it every year, but it keeps me going....and I manage to find a reward on the search


----------

